# when does a rewritable cd expire?



## Sebouh (Dec 24, 2004)

hey 
i was just wondering approximately how many times can i re-write a cd?

thanks


----------



## Bubby_loo (Dec 24, 2004)

It depends on the make.


----------



## Bear (Dec 24, 2004)

*Theoretically, each CD-RW disc can be re-writen about one thousand times. But different quality, different materials used or even differences in the manufacturing process could deliver different results. If the CD-RW disc can only be re-written a few times, please contact the CD-RW discs' manufacturer or your local dealer.*


----------



## Praetor (Dec 25, 2004)

That 1000 rewrites has been disproven i think. Regardless, it does depend a lot on the make of the disc (and no i dont mean the brand stamped on the CD but i mean the company that actually made the CD). Realistically, most people get their discs all scratched up long before 1000 rewrites come around.


----------



## Bear (Dec 25, 2004)

*I apologize if the information I posted wasn't accurate Praetor, I was just trying to help   *


----------



## Praetor (Dec 25, 2004)

No no, its the generally accepted number and i too, stand by it; i was just noting that nobody (as in consumers) ever did look into the research that supposedly stated that CDRWs wrre to last 1000 rewrites. I briefly recall reading an article that experimetnally showed otherwise ... in either case, my comment about disc scratching remains true for 99% of people


----------



## Sebouh (Dec 25, 2004)

OK thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Bear (Dec 26, 2004)

*Your welcome Sebouh   *


----------



## jancz3rt (Dec 30, 2004)

*Hahah...*

Well I don't wanna jump into these nice conversations but my CD-RWs (Mr. Data) died in 6 years. I mean literally died. I had them in boxes and hidden away in my shelves. I decided to look back at the data I backed up and guess what. It was all corrupt and basically all unreadable. That's after rewriting them 20 times max. So it certainly depends on the quality of the materials used I guess.

JAN


----------



## SFR (Dec 30, 2004)

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> ... I had them in boxes and hidden away in my shelves. ... That's after rewriting them 20 times max. So it certainly depends on the quality of the materials used I guess.
> 
> JAN


 
Temperature plays a role as well.  They say it is best to store your CD's in an area where the temperature will stay between 23° F - 86° F (-5°C - 30°C).


----------



## Praetor (Dec 30, 2004)

> my CD-RWs (Mr. Data) died in 6 years. I mean literally died


What was the ATIP on them?
=====
CDRIdentifier allows you to read the ATIP on a blank cdr(w) (ATIP is essentially a code embedded into a CDR(W) that allows you to identify what company actually _manufacturered_ the disc (as opposed to what company _marketed_ it). For more info visit http://www.cd-rw.org/software/cdr_software/cdr_tools/cdridentifier.cfm


----------



## Blade (Dec 30, 2004)

ive got about 6 RW's and they are all rooted and ive had them for aout a year...maybe its coz there scratched like a mutha though


----------

